# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Witte afscheiding en nog niet ongesteld

## Lizzz89

Hallo,

Ik slik (na een pauze) ongeveer anderhalf jaar weer de pil cyproteronacetaat ethinylestradiol, want ik had toendertijd lange tijd last van veel acne en mijn huisarts zei dat ook al zou het weg zijn ik gewoon de pil kon blijven slikken. Acne is weggegaan en ik ben ook blijven slikken, maar ik merkte al vorige keer dat mijn menstruatie al wat langer op zich liet wachten (normaal werd ik het maandag op dinsdagnacht of dinsdag overdag), ik werd pas dinsdagavond laat ongesteld. Nu zit ik weer in mn stopweek en wacht nog steeds op mijn menstruatie! Ik heb wel alle klachten die ik meestal heb, krampen in mn buik, last van mijn rug en af en toe hoofdpijn, maar echt bloeden, ho maar.

En wat er nu wel heel veel uitkomt is witte afscheiding (beetje neigend naar geel). Ik kan gemakkelijk een paar keer wc-papier erlangs halen en er komt zat uit.

Weet iemand wat dit inhoudt?

----------


## fairytale30

Wat betreft de afscheiding, daar zou ik me niet druk om maken.
De ene pil veroorzaakt meer afscheiding, om het zo maar even te zeggen, dan de andere pil. Daarnaast is ieder mens anders. Bij de ene verminderd de afscheiding bij gebruik van de pil, en bij de ander wordt het juist erger.
Dat je nu wat later bent met je menstruatie, is ook niet zo raar. Ook dat verschilt per pil.
Op de hoeveelste dag van je stopweek zit je nu ?
Hoelang slik je deze pil al ?

----------


## Lizzz89

Ik ben inmiddels ongesteld geworden, uiteindelijk pas woensdagavond.
Ik slik deze pil nu inmiddels anderhalf jaar en het kwam altijd op maandagnacht/dinsdagochtend, op vrijdag had ik dan mijn laatste pil geslikt. Dat heb ik ook nooit veranderd, want ik vond het prima hoe mijn cyclus liep, dinsdag ongesteld en tegen het weekend was ik er dan weer klaar mee, maar nu het, nadat de vorige keer al dinsdagavond was, later komt denk ik erover om eerder mijn stopweek te starten

----------


## Agnes574

Misschien tijd voor een andere, gelijkaardige pil??
Heb ik ook gedaan toen alles niet meer zoals 't moest verliep en ben blij dat ik ben overgestapt op een andere!

----------


## Lizzz89

Is misschien een idee, ik kijk het nog ff aan, heb 3 strips nog van deze, ga eerst eens kijken og het lukt met stopweek vervroegen en als dan nog steeds blijkt dat ik later ongesteld word maak ik wel een afspraak met de huisarts  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Succes!!
Xx Ag

----------

